# 2003 yamaha 115 four stroke



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I am buying a boat with an 03 Yamaha 115 four stroke and was wondering how hard the maintnance was to do on your own. I.E. changing the oil inthe motor. I have never owned a four stroke outboard and here that there pretty maintnance free. Any help will be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, me again. Does anyone know how much it would cost to hook up to this motor and get an hour reading off it at a shop or an idividual.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

easy to chaneg the oil. just remove the covers and do your thing. if you can do it on a car, you can do it to that motor. dont know bout the hours. mine are logged on one of the guages.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

you will have to call a yamaha dealer and ask them what they will charge to hook up the computer.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can do the hours for you. PM me if interested.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We can hook up the engine wiring and what ever else you need to done, let me know what isn't hooked up and I will give you a price and we can do the comp test and read the codes to see if there is any issues and how many hours. Is there any warranty left? Do you have extended warranty on the motor?


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

The motor is coming on a 03 sea pro sv 1900. Don't think there is any warrenty on the motor but was just curious as to how much it would cost to have it hooked up to see how many hours were on it.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Some RPM gages come with a built in self diagnostic check and hour meter. When you turn the key to the accessory position, does the rpm gage move to say a 1 or 2? For example mine runs up to 2. This means my motor has 200 hours on it.


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 115 Yamaha and love it....easy to change oil....great on gas....I have a alum boat...21ft and I can run 35-40 mph easy....with 2 people and all our stuff....I have a book on it I got when I bought the boat and motor if you need to look at it....

Have a good one....

Clem


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

First thing, go to a Yammy dealer and order an engine manual (I'm assuming it didn't come with one?). I believe it's about $12.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope, came with all manuels and other documents. Thanks for the advise though.


----------

